# My Baby Harvest Mice



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

I adopted a female harvest mouse and her 3 babies off a friend. However as we removed mum and her nest from the main tank a stray baby from another litter or her previous litter must have jumped into the nest as i seem to have a slightly older baby. I was worried I could only see one baby out running around so I checked the nest, found the babies and realised he was an extra one! 

The pics of babies were taken when they were just over a week old. They are now just over 2 weeks old and are now out of the nest and doing great.










































This is mum in their current tank. just waiting on the arrival of their new viv


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

aww so sweet


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

they're gorgeous, I rarely see my baby harvesters until they're out of the nest, you're really lucky :2thumb:

beautiful little things well done :flrt:


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

They're gorgeous!!! :flrt: Beautiful teeny beasties.

Heather.


----------



## shineflash (Sep 27, 2010)

They're looking in great form, good luck with them!!!:devil:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I love baby harvest mice, my last 5 have all gone away now boooo!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

aaawwwwww


----------

